# Pregnant or not?



## arabianequine (Sep 29, 2011)

As some of you may remember I bought 3 does on May 1st they arrived at my house. My saanen buck was in with them for one day. It was told to me they were exposed to a buck at the previous owners home. 

If they got pregnant the day before coming here or the day in with my buck another poster said they till could kid. Here is the biggest boer and what she looks like today. I think she is huge and if not pregnant, what would she look like when due when she is pregnant. I don't think she can get any bigger. 

I don't see her bagging up at all. Her stomach on the right does feel hard to me and I still think I feel moving now and I think I did 2 months ago but I have given up. 

I never had a pregnancy test done like I said I was going to either.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont know nuthin bout breedin no goats.

But this thread may have some useful information for you.......

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13355&p=1


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 30, 2011)

I think she's being sneaky, I'll bet she's just late building her udder. She certainly is wide enough. 

I have two looking similar who could well be due right at the same time, I hope we both have babies soon. Back to waiting...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay here is my guess, NOT pregnant.  Just a big old rumen from hay.      According to your dates she is due right now.  She has no udder, her vulva (by the way, good picture), is smallish looking and not puffy. Her ligaments look strong and not soft at all. 

I vote NOt pregnant,  unless by some chance she isn't due for another month or two. 

And yes, she could get much bigger looking. 



The doe to the front of the picture kidded 2 weeks after this picture was taken. 








The big doe in the door way didn't kid for another month after this picture was taken, some of the other does kidding with in the next couple of weeks. the smaller doe on the right of the picture had 2 months to go.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh my! That doe in the doorway didn't kid for another MONTH?!? 

I guess I'll go back to waiting  my does look just like that and I was hoping for kids soon but looks like I'll still be waiting a while.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy Moly!! How many kids did the doe in the doorway have??? lol


----------



## arabianequine (Oct 2, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Oh my! That doe in the doorway didn't kid for another MONTH?!?
> 
> I guess I'll go back to waiting  my does look just like that and I was hoping for kids soon but looks like I'll still be waiting a while.


Wow those are huge does. I feel sorry for that one in the door way. She must of been miserable. I give up then. I guess shes not.


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 3, 2011)

If you need one more picture to convince you...and she only had twins.


----------



## arabianequine (Oct 3, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> If you need one more picture to convince you...and she only had twins.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/Michael3215/P1010060.jpg


This is from a little over 2 months ago, same goat as I posted above. Yeah I think your does are all bigger for sure. I just don't understand why the right side sticks out on her?


----------



## arabianequine (Nov 7, 2011)

None of the 3 girls I got this May kidded for those that were wondering. I will have kids this spring though since my saanen has been in with the girls since the 2nd.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 7, 2011)

arabianequine said:
			
		

> None of the 3 girls I got this May kidded for those that were wondering. I will have kids this spring though since my saanen has been in with the girls since the 2nd.


Thanks for updating.  I do always wonder how they are doing. 


Good luck with your spring kidding.


----------



## arabianequine (Nov 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> arabianequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, girls are doing great.....sad they were that skinny I thought they were pregnant. They won't ever be hungry again though . I wish I could save them all! 

I do worry about the kidding process. I hope they don't have problems kidding at all for my first time.


----------

